# Fremont Indian State park & Clear Creek



## Trauma (Oct 12, 2007)

Thinking of checking this area out in late February. Any reason NOT to go this time of year?
Also (and lower) on the list of possibles is the lower Owens in California and EF Sevier in BC. 

Thanks for any comments!!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

probably a little late on this....


but one reason not to go to Clear Creek in February is ice.


The nice thing with the EF in BC is the low water-table and numerous springs -- it keeps the river ice-free all winter. It's a great fly-fishing destination in the winter.


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

PBH, The lower Owens is fishing very well right now. Check out the report from http://www.sierradrifters.com for more information.


----------

